# Can I hook up a regular electric drill to a dimmer switch?



## nicholaspaul (Dec 1, 2011)

_That should read FAN CONTROL , not dimmer, 
_
Hi there. I searched the forums and found nothing so here goes. 

My wife thinks I'm going to kill myself and/or burn down the house if I cut off the plug from a Black & Decker drill and hook it up to a fan control switch (not a dimmer) switch. I'm confident that all I have to do is take one wire and hook it up in the same way the instructions say for a fan. 
i'm building a pickup (i.e. electromagnet) winder so a variable speed drill won't work. I need to be able to control the speed externally. The drill will be mounted on a board with the pickup in the chuck with magnet wire being fed onto it. 
Am I out to lunch? Should I up my life insurance? Or is this safe, given a certain amount of safety consciousness and precaution?
I have attached pictures of the drill, the fan switch, the fan switch box, fan switch instructions and a sketch of my idea. 

A quick answer would be really appreciated!


----------



## nicholaspaul (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh yea, and could you also (sorry) let me know what your qualifications are and your experience? Yes, I have to cite references....Thanks for humouring me!!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

An electrician will be along shortly---But you miss spoke a bit---a dimmer would not work --but a fan speed control should--

You pictured a fan speed control --Is that what you have?

Why not add that to a double electric box with a cord and wire it to an outlet ? Then plug the drill into
the outlet---

A licensed electrician will be right along---


----------



## nicholaspaul (Dec 1, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> An electrician will be along shortly---But you miss spoke a bit---a dimmer would not work --but a fan speed control should--
> 
> You pictured a fan speed control --Is that what you have?
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike! Yes, I misspoke. It is a fan speed control I have, NOT a dimmer (emphasis on the not...!) A quick Google told me not to use a light dimmer. 

I could do the double box idea. I'm not planning on using the drill for anything else (the POS!) so permanently wiring it this way is fine for me.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

It will not work !
Electronic type motor speed controllers are made for
induction type motors.
But most electric drills use a universal type motor.
You will have to find a electronic speed control
suitable for a universal motors.
They are out there, just not as common.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Back to the drawing board---


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

dmxtothemax said:


> They are out there, just not as common.


They are actually VERY common.

http://www.amazon.com/Router-Power-Tool-Speed-Controller/dp/B0012WKCXK


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Just curious how old is this drill??? Nearly all drills sold nowadays are variable speed.

If the dimmer is designed for inductive loads(fans), and the load(drill) is less than the dimmer rating, usually 600W(5A), it willl work.


----------



## Joe Dirt (Oct 21, 2011)

That does look like a new drill... We have some similar units for our routers at work (router speed controls)

Just curious- wouldn't it be a whole lot easier and faster to just go get a $15 variable speed drill, then build that type of unit and carry all of that stuff around?


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

It sounds like he just wants to use the cheapo drill as a motor for winding coils, which is why he wants an external and easily adjustable speed control.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

A while ago I needed to slow down my angle grinder for polishing some granite. I stuck a normal dimmer switch in a 2g box with a receptacle and a cord. Had no idea if it would work but it worked beautifully (the dimmer, not the polishing job:laughing


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

*HOLD IT RIGHT THERE !*

The OP clearly stated:


> ... could you also (sorry) let me know what your qualifications are and your experience? Yes, I have to cite references...


And none of you guys have posted your resumes so far. * "F"*


----------



## nicholaspaul (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Pete- for only $25 I can keep everyone happy!

That drill is brand new. Believe it or not B&D still sell single speed drills . I did actually state that a variable speed drill won't work because it has to be mounted and run at a constant speed


----------



## nicholaspaul (Dec 1, 2011)

Just Bill said:


> If the dimmer is designed for inductive loads(fans), and the load(drill) is less than the dimmer rating, usually 600W(5A), it willl work.


The drill is rated 3A and the switch is 5A. So you think i'm good to go?  (Fishing for permission here!)


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

Just Bill said:


> Just curious how old is this drill??? Nearly all drills sold nowadays are variable speed.
> 
> If the dimmer is designed for inductive loads(fans), and the load(drill) is less than the dimmer rating, usually 600W(5A), it willl work.


The problem is that most drills are not induction motors !
They are mostly universal motors (different).
So you need a speed control made for universal motors,
not a control made for induction motors !


----------



## nicholaspaul (Dec 1, 2011)

Ah, Ok. I knew I'd hit a wall somewhere. 
I tried it and it does work, but even the minimum speed is way too fast. I need to get this thing to around 400rpm or less. I'm winding 42AWG magnet wire which will snap too easily at higher speeds, plus the reed switch I'm going to use won't be able to keep up. 

Can you buy fan controls for universal motors (don't laugh!) ?


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

Perhaps you could get some mind of gear reduction


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

Have you tried using a cordless drill ?
I think they run at a lower speed.


----------



## nicholaspaul (Dec 1, 2011)

jimmy21 said:


> Perhaps you could get some mind of gear reduction


Good idea. 



> Have you tried using a cordless drill ?
> I think they run at a lower speed.


 I haven't, but I wanted externally controlled speed so I could keep it constant. Any ideas?


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

Could you do a big pulley and a little pulley and a belt?


----------



## nicholaspaul (Dec 1, 2011)

jimmy21 said:


> Could you do a big pulley and a little pulley and a belt?


I think I could. I'm sure something like a hobby shop would have drive belts and wheels. Brilliant idea!


----------



## HARRY304E (Nov 18, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> *HOLD IT RIGHT THERE !*
> 
> The OP clearly stated:
> 
> ...


What's a resume?..:blink::laughing:


----------

